# Another Hopper 3 ?



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

I want to dump my 2 Hopper 2's and move to a Hopper 3 and a Joey.

Questions:

Does the Hopper 3 have RCA outputs? I run this to a remote TV today.
I live in NC... Will I need a new LNB?
I have ethernet everywhere in my house, but I think the Basic Joey needs a coax to connect to the Hopper 3? 
Don't want to run any coax.... If needed, how is the wireless Joey?
Can I use a Hopper 2 remote control with a Joey? Is the Joey remote RF? I run a 75 foot HDMI cable to a slave TV and my Hopper 2 remote works fine today.

THANKS!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll leave some of the other questions to people who have the new Hopper 3 and can better answer... but with regards to the LNB... Yes, you will need the new hybrid LNB and a new node as well. That's part of why they will have to send an installer out to make the swap so that the new Hopper 3 can work.

For the record... Hopper/Hopper 2 can work with the old or new LNBs... but the new Hopper 3 will only work with the new LNB.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

You should be able to use your existing coax wiring assuming you are putting the H3 and Joey where the old H2s were. The 4KJoey has a $50 upgrade fee, but it has PIP (coming soon) whereas the Joey 2.0 does not. The H3 has nearly identical outputs as H2 with the exception of no eSata port and 1 of the 2 rear USB ports is 3.0. Also keep in mind that all H3 rear ports are active EXCEPT when viewing 4K which disables all other rear outputs except HDMI.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

david_jr said:


> You should be able to use your existing coax wiring assuming you are putting the H3 and Joey where the old H2s were. The 4KJoey has a $50 upgrade fee, but it has PIP (coming soon) whereas the Joey 2.0 does not. The H3 has nearly identical outputs as H2 with the exception of no eSata port and 1 of the 2 rear USB ports is 3.0. Also keep in mind that all H3 rear ports are active EXCEPT when viewing 4K which disables all other rear outputs except HDMI.


THANKS.. More questions.......

1) Does the Joey 2 have a UHF remote? I cannot even find a manual on line.. I can for the K4Joey. Today, I mirror my 2nd Hopper to another room on the other side of my house. I ran an extra Coax wire to handle the UHF antenna. For me to make the move, I would need to be able to control the Joey in the other room. I don't want to rent another Joey and mirroring works for me.

2) Is the Hopper 3 outputs active all the time (like my Hopper 2?) I also mirror my primary Hopper today using the RCA output.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

tommiet said:


> THANKS.. More questions.......
> 
> 1) Does the Joey 2 have a UHF remote? I cannot even find a manual on line.. I can for the K4Joey. Today, I mirror my 2nd Hopper to another room on the other side of my house. I ran an extra Coax wire to handle the UHF antenna. For me to make the move, I would need to be able to control the Joey in the other room. I don't want to rent another Joey and mirroring works for me.
> 
> 2) Is the Hopper 3 outputs active all the time (like my Hopper 2?) I also mirror my primary Hopper today using the RCA output.


All Hopper 3 outputs are active unless you are in 4K mode then only HDMI is active. Not sure about Joey 2 remote, but current 40 remote can be paired to it and it is RF. Don't let the installer take your old remotes.


----------



## rgdawson (Feb 11, 2016)

david_jr said:


> All Hopper 3 outputs are active unless you are in 4K mode then only HDMI is active. Not sure about Joey 2 remote, but current 40 remote can be paired to it and it is RF. Don't let the installer take your old remotes.


Darn, my installer said my old remotes were not compatible with the new Hopper 3 and took them. Oh well, I use fancy URC RF/IR programmed remotes and the good news is they still work just fine via IR. Even buttons that don't exist on the new remotes. I am very happy about that.


----------

